# Form G-325A employer's name/address question



## FinkleBee (May 7, 2008)

Hi there.

My fiancee and I are at the early stages of applying for the K-1 fiance visa. I currently work part-time as a humble cleaner at a school in the UK (I have Asperger's and find it hard to do more) and we both have this G-325A form to fill in with basic details. I am already stumbling! Alas I am not great with forms.

I just really wanted to know what I'm meant to put in the employer's name and address box. I mean do I simply write the school's address, or do I write (which I _now_ think) the address of the local County Council, since technically _they_ are my employer's and the wages bill each month lists them in that role. As I say I'm now coming around to the latter but I wanted an opinion or two first, although I do need to send the form off to my fiancee in a couple of days so quick help appreciated. I feel a bit funny/off not listing the school at _all_ on the form in that section, but I don't want to write it after the County Council address (like "On behalf of XXX School") as it may just confuse matters.

Many thanks for your time and assistance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You posted this thread to the USA forum I have moved it to UK


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> You posted this thread to the USA forum I have moved it to UK



This thread was posted 8 years ago. . And the K-1 visa she refers to is a US visa, not a UK visa. So, I've moved it back to the US and I'm closing the thread.


----------

